# Help - Meeting with Child's Social Worker - Update!!



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey all,  
Just a quick update for you .. then I need some help if anyone would be so kind.  We were approved in November and had a call, then a visit two weeks ago from our SW about a potential match.  We now have a visit from the child's social worker on Monday.  So the question is ...... what should I expect.??  What questions will they ask me?  What questions shall I ask them?  They are coming late morning, so will prob give them a couple of sandwiches etc ... but this feels like the most important interview of my life ... and I have no idea how to prepare!  Any tips?  
Thanks for any advice .. and hoping everyone is having a positive 2010 so far x


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

Honeysuckle said:


> Hey all,
> Just a quick update for you .. then I need some help if anyone would be so kind. We were approved in November and had a call, then a visit two weeks ago from our SW about a potential match. We now have a visit from the child's social worker on Monday. So the question is ...... what should I expect.?? What questions will they ask me? What questions shall I ask them? They are coming late morning, so will prob give them a couple of sandwiches etc ... but this feels like the most important interview of my life ... and I have no idea how to prepare! Any tips?
> Thanks for any advice .. and hoping everyone is having a positive 2010 so far x


No advise I can give sorry as not that far down the line but you must be so excited I am pleased for you what gender and age is the child(ren). I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya natz

firstly, congrats on being approved!!     

well, i was poo'ing my pants when we met the girls sw'er and also their fc'er.  they gave us some background on the girls and their routine etc. also about their development etc. asked us a few questios, like if i was going back to work, how long after having the girls would i b going back etc.  tbh it was a very positive meeting and still gives me a warm fuzzy feeling when hearing all about our (now) girls.  try and relax and be urselves.    u will do great im sure.

please keep us updated. x x x x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

We were stressed out our box when Cookie's SW visited - it was great though, very relaxed and at the end they told us we were the perfect match and gave us dates for everything - even intros!

Just be yourself, think of a few questions such as do they attend any toddler groups, and any points that weren't clear in the paperwork.  I found it helpful to have things to show them if the conversation seemed to dry - i'd collated info about local groups, etc.  Have some nice pics of you and your DH/family lurking around the room so it's all friendly feeling and try to relax!

Hope it goes well
Bx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi hun,
I'd agree with Boggy, try to be calm, relaxed and friendly. Try to compile a list of things that you would do with the littlie(s) such as local library rhyme time / story time, Mums and Tots Groups, information on what's on in your local area - again all available from your local library. I went to my library and spoke to the librarian and said that I was adopting a little one, and what was provided in my local area? they were really helpful and gave me heaps of stuff so if you have chance before your SW visit on Monday I'd suggest hot footing it to your local library.
Another thing I did was to bake some flapjacks - very easy to do and they went down a treat!!

Best of luck for Monday, you will be fine, but remember it's almost impossible but do try to be as relaxed as you can!!

lol
DJ
xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

No more advice to give other than whats already been said but just wanted to wish you luck - Let us know how it goes on Monday  

xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya 

just wondering how u got on today?  how did it go?  x x x x


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi all - thank you for thinking of me!  Well ... how scared were we on Monday!??  I think DH was more nervous than I, but have to say that the children's social worker and the lady from their adoption team were lovely.  Had loads of complimentary things to say about us, the house .... and most importantly the children (yes two!!!).  
They said yes pretty much before they left and showed us a couple of pics too. Which produced lots of tears from me - how embarrassed was I? We then got the more formal ok yesterday!  Now waiting on a date for linking panel.
OMG - I go from being excited to terrified on a minute by minute basis!  Just don't want this to go wrong. x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Lovely news Honeysuckle,so exciting,xxxx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Congratulations that is great news    

nefe


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

fantastic news! so very exciting. look forward to hearing more. x x x x x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

FANTASTIC NEWS!

It will all go just fine. XXXX


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!!  

How old are the children??

Keep us posted pleeeeaaassseee xxx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi all
Thanks for all your comments.  The girls are two and four.  We have had the date now for linking panel ... which is in March so not long now.!!  Doing as much 'homework' as I can to be prepared - but not sure on whether to do anything practical like room preparing as this just may jinx it.  I have told a couple of friends and they seem to be more excited than me.  I think my coping mechanism and the usual preparing myself for disappointment has kicked in and is stopping me from getting too excited!  xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Relax, it will all go just the way you want it to. Good luck. L


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya 

what fantastic ages. ours are 2 and 3. u will have ur hands full but in a good way    best of luck and look forward to hearing more when u find out abot it.

lots of love camly x x x


----------

